# Pop Up Boilies selber machen :-)



## carp-hunter1990 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Boardies, #h#h#h

ich habe mir gedacht dieses jahr mal eigene Pop up Boilies zu rollen.

Ich bin bei M+M Baits auf Korkmehl gestoßen. Laut M+M Baits soll man diese 3% anteilig dem Teig zumischen und es gibt Pop Up boilies.

Hat das schonmal jemand von euch probiert? Habt ihr andere, günstigere, einfachere Lösungen? 

Danke für eure Tipps.

Nico


----------



## ObiOne (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Das klappt super, jedoch sollteste den Binder dann etwas erhöhen.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

ja man kann sie selber machen...gibt ja sogar mixe für fluo popups bei hellen farben solltest du aber nur eiweiß nehmen dann werden deine popups schön hell von starbaits,und cipro sind mixe im angebot sicherlich noch andere firmen ihre finger im spiel


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



carp-hunter1990 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardies, #h#h#h
> 
> ich habe mir gedacht dieses jahr mal eigene Pop up Boilies zu rollen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo

Die Pop Up´s werden doch gebacken statt gekocht oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## fishingexpert87 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

ne guter , die werden gekocht und lange getrocknet


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (23. Januar 2009)

hmm also ich werde mir keinen mix kaufen ich mach alles selber, bekommt man kork mehl auch im Baumarkt oder wo anders? Ich bestelle normalerweise meine Zutaten bei clemens-angelshop.de bei M+M Baits ist alles etwas teuerer nur bei clemens gibt es kein Korkmehl. Wo bestellt ihr eure Zutaten? Iergendwelche Tipps?


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



carp-hunter1990 schrieb:


> hmm also ich werde mir keinen mix kaufen ich mach alles selber, bekommt man kork mehl auch im Baumarkt oder wo anders? Ich bestelle normalerweise meine Zutaten bei clemens-angelshop.de bei M+M Baits ist alles etwas teuerer nur bei clemens gibt es kein Korkmehl. Wo bestellt ihr eure Zutaten? Iergendwelche Tipps?


 

*Ich hab nen recht günstigen Online-Shop gefunden:*

*GFP Angelbedarf...260 Verschiedene Futtermehle & Co !*

http://shop.strato.de/epages/Store.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15458104/Categories/Futtermehle


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> ne guter , die werden gekocht und lange getrocknet


 
*Danke#6*


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Was haltet ihr von dem Rezept? 

250 Gr. Weizengrieß

250 Gr. Maismehl

200 Gr. Erdnussmehl / 250 Fischmehl

250 Gr. Sojamehl entfettet

+ 10 Eier + Flavour

Ich überlege ob ich größere oder mehr Karpfen fange wenn ich *Eggalbumin, Casein, Robin Red*, .. z.b hinzufüge.

Bissher sind die Boilies günstig doch die oben genannten Zutaten sind sehr teuer.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Mal ne Frage:

Wie fischt ihr Pop Up´s?|kopfkrat


----------



## Filz321 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/listtenbytpe.asp?p=1&articletype=16&v=3

Dort findest zu sämtliche Rigs, .

Sonst schau bei Google oder Such hier im Forum nach D-Rig , Pop-Up Rig.
Kannst eigentlich auch dein normales Rig nehmen, Pop-Up ans Haar und n Bleischrot hintern Haken (gerade so schwer das es am Boden bleibt, auftreibende Länge ja nach Wunsch....).


Ist das mit dem Korkmehl wirkliche ne gute Sache? Fangt ihr damit genauso viel wie mit "normalen" Pop-Ups?

Wie lange müssen die Boilies denn trocknen damit se zu PopUps werden?
Was ist mit der Mikrowelle, meine dass das mal jemand erwähnt hat...

Gruß


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



Filz321 schrieb:


> http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/listtenbytpe.asp?p=1&articletype=16&v=3
> 
> Dort findest zu sämtliche Rigs, .
> 
> ...


 
Danke#6


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Also ich denk dass in den fertig Popups auch iergend ein chemischer oder biologischer Auftriebsstoff ist und der verscheucht auch keine Karpfen. Ich schau mal in Google nach was ich finde.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

wieviel popups willst du denn rollen?? die halten sich ja nicht ne ewigkeit??


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

hmm ich hab jetzt vorhin die mehle fertig abgewogen und ich denk ich würde so 4 kg boilies rollen, wenn da dann 500gr pop up wären.

Pop ups kann ich doch auch eingfrieren oder?


----------



## fishingexpert87 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

ja ist ja schon ne odentliche menge! je nach größe?!? ob das einfrieren die schwimmfähigkeit beinträchtigt kann ich dir nicht sagen müsste man mal testen versuch macht klug!


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Hmm gut ich wollte jetzt die Woche mal bei Clemens-Angelshop bestellen noch Nussmehl bestellen. Ein Problem hab ich noch, da gibt es kein Korkmehl. Wo ich das jetzt her bekomm?

mfg Nico


----------



## Filz321 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

wenn du Korkmehl verwendest, und dass "allein" für den auftrieb sorgt, dürfte das einfrieren ja eigentlich kein Problem sein


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

hmm so hab ich auch gedacht ich denk dass auser der Teigbindung sich nichts verändert wenn man Korkmehl bei mischt.

mfg Nico


----------



## DogTag (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Hmm, ich würde da jetzt nicht unbedingt die hochwertigsten Zutaten beimischen, da es sich bei einem Pop Up immerhin noch um einen Hakenköder handelt. Bei den Sinkern ist das natürlich schon wieder was anderes...


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Ja da hast du sicher recht, es gibt ja schließlich Karpfenangler, dei nur mit Holzgugeln getränkt in Dipps Karpfen fangen. Ich denk ich mach die Popups extra, und nehm einfach mehr Sojamehl als sonst damit der Teig trozdem hält.


----------



## DogTag (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Naja, mit Holz- oder Gummikugeln würde ich dann sicherlich auch nicht losziehen wollen. Kollegen von mir hatten sich mal "Sinker" gerollt und dabei einen Tick zuviel Sardinenmehl genommen. Das Ergebnis war, dass beim Anfüttern auf einmal der ganze See voller Pop Ups war 

Das Ergebnis war natürlich ungewollt, aber die Dinger haben dann am Ende als Poppi wie blöde gefangen.


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

hmm ja mal sehn ich schau dass ich in 2 wochen bolies mache, bis dahin muss ich noch die mehle bestellen


----------



## Filz321 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

kann viel. eienr erklären wie das mit der Mikrowelle funktioniert?
-  wenn man so pop ups ehrstellen kann, wie lange müssen die in die Mikrowelle?

Wäre es nicht am sinnvollsten, vor der jeweiligen Session die fertigen gefrorenen Boilies aufzutauen und dann eben die entsprechende Menge per Mikrowelle zu Pop-Ups zu verarbeiten?
Oder kann man das im nachhinein nicht mehr?

Dann hätte man das Problem mit derm Lagern nicht mehr.


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Die Pop ups müssen doch nicht zwangsläufig in die Micro, man kann die doch auch wie die anderen kochen, nur sollte eine bestimmte menge Teig eben Korkmehl enthalten damit die Boilies auch schwimmen. Ich hab 1 mal in der mirco des probiert und alle waren kaputt. Seit dem hab ich ne große alte Fritöse mit Wasser gefüllt und da wird alles gemacht.

mfg Nico


----------



## Filz321 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

mir geht es ja aber auch um die haltbarkeit.
wenn man die pop-ups nicht einfrieren kann, wäre das nämlich ein problem..


----------



## Michael65 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Einfach 10g Natron pro Kilo Mix. Kochen,trocknen,Einfrieren fertig.
Micha


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Hat Natron einen Geschmack oder Geruch und wo bekommt man das?

mfg Nico


----------



## allgäucarp (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Ich mache mir meine PopUp`s auch selber, bei mir ist es aber ein fischiger Mix. Da geb ich ca. 12-15% Garnelenmehl dazu. Das von Pelzer hat einen sehr guten Auftrieb, aber eine schlechte Bindung. Von denen rolle ich im Frühjahr ca. ein Kilo und friere sie ein, halten das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Michael65 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Natron hat weder einen eigenen Geschmack noch eigenen Geruch. Schau im Supermarkt bei dem Backzutaten nach.

Micha


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Hey coole sache mit dem Natron, das ist dann bestimmt auch günstig im Supermarkt. Danke für den Tipp dann schau ich jetzt nur dass ich Natron und Korkmehl bekomm und los gehts, die anderen Zutaten sind schon bestellt.


----------



## Michael65 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Natron wird auch von den Baitfirmen in den Pop Ups eingesetzt. Ich selber hab das 2 mal probiert und es hat gefunzt.Die Boilies hatten den perfekten Auftrieb und das über einen zeitraum von mindestens 48 Stunden. So lange hat niemand den Boilie liegen, ich hab das am Wasser mit nem Stück Schnur versucht direkt am Ufer. Wie gesagt (gesagt |kopfkrat) geschrieben. Perkeft mit dem Natron.


----------



## Filz321 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

natron und korkmehl braucht doch nich oder?

wieviel korkemehl muss man nochmal verwenden, mind. 3% im MIx?


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Hey,

ja ich hab im shop gelesen 5 % korkmehl, aber wo bekommt man dass? Wisst ihr das?

lg Nico


----------



## Filz321 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Woher bekomme ich das NAtron?
War vorhin im Lebensmittelladen, da stand Natron bei den Pflegeprodukten (z.B. für Haare um Reste von Haarspray zu entfernen).
das hier:
http://www.ciao.de/Kaiser_Natron__943800?AID=1&KID=30445&s_kwcid=natron|1053986523

Das ist doch nicht das richtige oder?


----------



## Omega24v (31. März 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Doch ist es ;-) das kann man auch nehmen zum Kochen....(ist normal zum Kochen)
Meine Mutter hatte das früher immer ins Kraut rein gemacht das man(n) nicht so Blähungen bekommt 
ob das auch bei Karpfen Hilft ..*sfg*​...


----------



## Allrounder³ (31. März 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

warum nicht einfach normale Boilies in die mikrowelle geht auch


----------



## dimapaul (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Pop ups selber machen, ganz einfach, Köder aufbacken im Offen bei 250° 20min ca, oder mikrowelle paar Min! dadurch wird logischerweise wasser entzogen und schwimmfähig gemacht(hält dadruch nicht ewig )
ansonsten ganz einfach kork, Natron bei mischen oder selbst mal nachdenken was alles nicht untergeht ,styropor evtl raspeln und dem Boilie beigeben - warum nicht? jedoch die Menge beachten!

ich fang graser und Karpfen im Vereinssee mit pop up  Frolic gedippt in Honig etc.


mfg Paul


----------



## schadstoff (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Natron steht in jeder Drogerie bei den Arzneien ist das gleiche wie Bullrichsalz.......hilft gegen sodbrennen !! oder neutralisieren aller erdenklichen säuren .....kann man auch zum kochen verwenden damit wird kafee zum bsp. wohlschmeckender oder aber gegen blähungen vorgebeugt.
und als Fleckenmittel hilft es auch....



aber was soll es an Boilies bewirken ??


----------



## Carras (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



carp-hunter1990 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ja ich hab im shop gelesen 5 % korkmehl, aber wo bekommt man dass? Wisst ihr das?
> 
> lg Nico


 
Das Korkmehl musst Du da bestellen wo es diese auch gibt.
z.B: M+M Baits

Oder Du nimmst Dir ein oder zwei Weinkorken und raspelst diese mit der Feile oder Rapsel klein. So hab ich das gemacht. So bekommt man auch feines Korkmehl. Braucht man halt 10-15 Minuten dazu. Aber es geht auch so.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Tonic82 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Ihr könnt auch Backpulver kaufen, da ist auch Natron drinnen und soll funktionieren!


----------



## kevinho (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Hey Leute,
Das Thema ist schon etwas alt bzw uralt 
aber kann den jemand was berichten wie es am besten klappt?

LG


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Ich habe das Problem in der Vergangenheit ganz anders gelöst: Boilies in die Mikrowelle rein und fertig.
Hat bisher bei allen Sorten funktioniert.

Aber Vorsicht mit der "Grillzeit". Ist die zu lange, verbrennen
die Boilies und besonders bei fischigen Sorten gibt's Ärger mit der besseren Hälfte, weil Mikrowelle und Küche sehr unangenehm riechen.


----------



## makki (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Hallo Köderfreaks,
also ich bin mal einem Beitrag gefolgt und habe zu meinem normalen Boiliemix ca. 15-20% Backpulver zugesetzt:
1.) Der Teig ließ sich sehr schlecht verarbeiten. Erst nach Zugabe von mehr Wasser, Öl und Fischmehl (als Binder) ging es einigermaßen.
2.) Wasser aufgekocht, Pop-ups rein. Sie schwimmen von Anfang an. Ich dachte, gut dann warte ich so 1-2 min und hole sie dann raus. Nach ca. 5 sek haben sich die Pop-ups zu einer Grütze aufgelöst. Das wars dann wohl, zum probieren habe ich eh nur 100 gr. Trockenmehl genommen. #q
Die restlichen ungekochten Popups lasse ich jetzt trocknen und versuchs dann "roh".
Habe ich zu viel Backpulver zugegeben oder woran lags?
Gruß,
makki


----------



## Justsu (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



makki schrieb:


> Hallo Köderfreaks,
> also ich bin mal einem Beitrag gefolgt und habe zu meinem normalen Boiliemix ca. 15-20% Backpulver zugesetzt:
> 1.) Der Teig ließ sich sehr schlecht verarbeiten. Erst nach Zugabe von mehr Wasser, Öl und Fischmehl (als Binder) ging es einigermaßen.
> 2.) Wasser aufgekocht, Pop-ups rein. Sie schwimmen von Anfang an. Ich dachte, gut dann warte ich so 1-2 min und hole sie dann raus. Nach ca. 5 sek haben sich die Pop-ups zu einer Grütze aufgelöst. Das wars dann wohl, zum probieren habe ich eh nur 100 gr. Trockenmehl genommen. #q
> ...


 
Hi Makki,
ich hab zwar jetzt nicht sooo die Ahnung vom Boilierollen, kann Dir aber allein schon vom gelegentlichen Kuchenbacken sagen, dass 15 - 20% Backpulver VIIIIIIEL zu viel sind! 

Da hast Du ja hinterher mehr Backpulver als alles andere drin, kein Wunder, dass das nicht funktioniert.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass einer der Vorposter von 1 oder 2 Prozent schrieb. In dieser Größenordnung würde ich es nochmal versuchen und dann schauen ob die Dinger schwimmen und ggf. den Anteil langsam etwas erhöhen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## huppe (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

das mit backpulver kannste vergessen ,nim microbols das klappt zum 100% es sin hollglas kugeln


----------



## I C Wiener (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



huppe schrieb:


> das mit backpulver kannste vergessen ,nim microbols das klappt zum 100% es sin hollglas kugeln




Selten so eine Sche**se gelesen.


das mit micobols kannste vergessen ,nim erdöl das klappt zu 100% es schwim oben.

|uhoh:


----------



## huppe (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Du maust es ja wissen (oder was )
laber laber


i c wiener schrieb:


> selten so eine sche**se gelesen.
> 
> 
> Das mit micobols kannste vergessen ,nim erdöl das klappt zu 100% es schwim oben.
> ...


----------



## I C Wiener (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



huppe schrieb:


> Du maust es ja wissen (oder was )
> laber laber




Gib dir doch wenigstens Mühe beim Schreiben.

Ja, ich muss es wissen. Ich habe beruflich u.a. mit Hohlglaskugeln/Spheres zu tun. Als mineralisches Dämmstoffadditiv oder zur Beeinflussung der Rheologie mögen die ganz annehmbar sein, in Tierfutter haben die aber definitiv nichts verloren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



huppe schrieb:


> das mit backpulver kannste vergessen ,nim microbols das klappt zum 100% es sin hollglas kugeln



Ich nehme an, das etwas kryptische Wort sollte Hohlglas heißen.
Sollte dem so sein, denke noch mal drüber nach, was man nicht in Köder rein macht.

Meine Herrn.


----------



## Marc 24 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



makki schrieb:


> ... und habe zu meinem normalen Boiliemix ca. 15-20% Backpulver zugesetzt



Michael65 sprach ja auch von 10gr. Natron pro kg Boiliemix. Du hast ja eben das 15-20 fache genommen |supergri. Außerdem ist Backpulver nicht das gleiche wie Natron, zumindest nicht genau gleich. Ich selbst habe da auch nicht viel Ahnung, aber ich werde mir wohl auch Natron besorgen und die Dosis vllt. auf 2-3% erhöhen. 1% finde ich auch etwas wenig. Das wird sich sicherlich auch noch verarbeiten lassen. Bei 15-20% sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Ich habe letztes Jahr Pop-Ups mit dem Backofen hergestellt. Das Problem ist wirklich, dass sie sehr schnell anbrennen. Deshalb wirklich nicht zu lange im Ofen lassen. 
Allerdings schweben die Pop-Ups leider nicht allzu lange. Einige waren im Test schon nach 1 Stunde wieder unten, andere hielten bis zu 6 Stunden aus. Aber der gewünsche Effekt ist es sicherlich nicht. 
Aber das ist sicherlich von Mix zu Mix wiederum verschieden.

Die Natron-Idee finde ich klasse. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal einen kleinen Teil seines Mixes beiseite nehmen und mal 100-200gr. mit der Zugabe von Natron abrollen.

Viel verlieren kann man da ja nicht (Das wäre bei einem Mix-Kilopreis von 4€ dann 40-80 Cent.). Wenn der Versuch dann in die Hose geht, kann selbst ich als Student das gerade noch verkraften |supergri.

Gruß Marc


----------



## BARSCH123 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Die einfachste Lösng ist es einfach Korkkugeln zu nehmen, seinen Mix drum kneten und Kochen..
Hat den Vorteil das die Korkkugeln wiederverwendbar sind, und der Pop up Stunde um stunde immer den gleichen Auftrieb hat..

Tl.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Ich kann das kaum glauben, das hier Leute tatsächlich Glaskugeln ins Tierfutter mischen...Karpfen knacken auch härtere "Nüsse" und wenn da mehrere Kugeln drin sind, dann können die auch auseinanderbrechen.

Oh man...#q #q #q

Der Tipp mit dem Kork ist am besten. Ich kaufe meie Pop Ups selber, würde aber auch Schaumstoff oder Kork Kugeln nehmen.


----------



## Marc 24 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Gibt es denn spezielle Korkkugeln für so etwas oder "schnitzt" ihr euch die selbst?


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

http://www.carpfishing.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=FOX Cork Sticks

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p1083_MIKA-Cork-Balls.html

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p3743_MIKA-Rig-Foam.html


----------



## Marc 24 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Bei der Herstellung von Pop-Ups mit solchen Cork Sticks bzw. Cork Balls sieht dann so aus, dass ihr den Teig um das Kork knetet und es dann kocht? 
Dann würde sich mir die Frage stellen: Hält der Teig gut am Kork? Denn als Empfehlung gibt KL Angelsport z.B. an, dass man für 14-16er Boilies 10-12er Kork-Bällchen nehmen solle. Das bedeutet ja, dass die Teigschicht nur ca. 2mm dick ist. Ob das hält?

Und glaubt ihr nicht, dass der Karpfen den Korkgeschmack dabei bemerkt oder, dass der Korkgeschmack gar nicht durch den Teigmantel hindurchkommt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Ich hab selber noch nie Pop Up hergestellt. Ich würde aber etwas mehr Teig drum machen. Musst mal ausprobieren, ab welcher dicke das schwimmt.

Um den Kork Geschmack würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Bei Pop Ups kann man den Teig ja auch mal extrem überflavourn.

Wenn du einen extrem natürlichen/simplen Boilie (ohne Flavour) willst, dann nehm nen Sinker.

Ich selber angel auch nicht so oft mit Pop Ups und ich fang auch nicht weniger Fischr als die anderen...


----------



## Marc 24 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe die letzten 5 Jahre ohne Pop-Ups gefischt, möchte aber eigentlich ein bisschen mehr ausprobieren. Sonst wird es irgendwann auch ein bisschen langweillig. Ich werde auf jeden Fall den Natron-Tipp umsetzen und (falls es nicht klappt) mit Kork arbeiten.


----------



## makki (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

So,
ich habe heute die Prozedur mit 2-3% Backpulver wiederholt und man konnte sie schon mal rollen und kochen. Mal gucken wie die nach dem trocknen so arbeiten.
Ich hab mal nach Natron gesucht, ist ja nicht sehr teuer. Sollte man Natriumhydrogencarbonat oder Natriumbicarbonat nehmen, oder ist das egal, weil beide für Lebensmittel verwendet werden können?
lg,
makki


----------



## Megacarp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Auch ich möchte in der kommenden Saison (diese beginnt bei mir leider erst im März) versuchen Pop Ups selber herzustellen. Dabei kam mir eine aus meiner Sicht vielversprechende Idee wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte: Ich mache mir einen Grundmix für einen Karpfenteig den ich verfeinere in dem ich ihn zu 20% meiner Boilies die ich fein crunche hinzugebe. Anschließend mische ich ihn mit Wasser bzw. Eier (je nach Teigrezept) an bis er die richtige Konsistenz hat. Nun knete ich ihn um eine Holzkugel (kann natürlich auch aus auftreibenden Kunststoff sein) und strumpfe ihn wie man das auch häufig bei Frolic macht in einen Nylonstrumpf ein damit er vor Weißfischattacken sicher ist.
Wenn ich dieses Vorhaben in die Praxis umsetzte werde ich hier selbstverständlich posten welches Teiggrundrezept sich bei mir hierfür bewährt hat.
Ich bin sicher, dass sich dieser Popi in meinem Hookbaitsegment etabliert, da er instand arbeitet, lange auftreibt, Weißfischsicher ist und man ihm die Größe und den Geschmack geben kann den man will.

Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorhaben?


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Hi,
ich hab inzwischen schon öfters gelesen, dass man Pop up Boilies auch so herstellen kann dass man normale Boilies einfach ein paar Minuten in die Mirkowelle kann bzw. in Backofen. weil durch das erwärmen soll die flüssigkeit in dem boilie verdampfen...

habt ihr das schon mal ausprobiert?
wie war das Ergebnis?


----------



## Marc 24 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

D.h. also, dass du den Teig ganz normal als Groundbait um die Kugel kneten willst? Ich vermute, dass sich die Teigschicht trotz des Strumpfes recht schnell auflösen wird. Denn Grundfutter hat ja die Aufgabe schnell zu arbeiten. Dann würde es höchstens mit Ei funktionieren, aber auch da habe ich meine Bedenken. Ich denke ohne Kochen wird das nichts (effektives).


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



Marc 24 schrieb:


> ...Ich vermute, dass sich die Teigschicht trotz des Strumpfes recht schnell auflösen wird. Denn Grundfutter hat ja die Aufgabe schnell zu arbeiten. Dann würde es höchstens mit Ei funktionieren, aber auch da habe ich meine Bedenken. Ich denke ohne Kochen wird das nichts (effektives).



ja sehe ich leider genauso.
deine idee ist gut aber sie wird wahrscheinlich an der Umsetzung scheitern, siehe zitat.


----------



## Megacarp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



Marc 24 schrieb:


> D.h. also, dass du den Teig ganz normal als Groundbait um die Kugel kneten willst? Ich vermute, dass sich die Teigschicht trotz des Strumpfes recht schnell auflösen wird. Denn Grundfutter hat ja die Aufgabe schnell zu arbeiten. Dann würde es höchstens mit Ei funktionieren, aber auch da habe ich meine Bedenken. Ich denke ohne Kochen wird das nichts (effektives).


 
Die Teigrezepte die ich vorhabe zu verwenden (und auch unter den meisten Teigangler gängig sind) haben eine völlig andere Zusammensetzung als Groundbait (mehr Binder, feinere Struktur, oft Zugabe von einem Schuss Öl der verhindert dass zu schnell Wasser eindringt...) und dadurch eine viel bessere Bindung. In der Vergangenheit habe ich schon öfters mit selbstgemachten Teigen, als Sinkerbaits, die ich auf eine halbe Kugelschreiberfeder die am Haar befestigt war, geknetet habe gefischt und wenn keine Weißfische genervt haben, hielt dieser Teig auch 4h und mehr am Haar. Vieler dieser Teige waren auf Toastbrotmehlbasis oder wurden wie Polenta (diese wird in einem Topf gekocht) aber mit Maismehl anstatt Maisgrieß und einigen weiteren Tricks zur Verbesserung zubereitet.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich es testen und dann werden wir ja sehen...


----------



## Marc 24 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Wenn dir eine Auflösezeit von "4 Stunden und mehr" ausreicht, ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Aber für eine Nacht wäre das sicherlich keine Option.

Dass man auf kurze Zeit (z.B. bei einem Kurzsansitz) effektiv damit fischen kann, ist nicht die Frage. Die Lockwirkung ist wahrscheinlich sogar größer als bei "normalen" Pop-Ups.


----------



## Megacarp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Bisher habe ich Teigköder nur bei Kurzansitzen verwendet um eben einen guten Instandbait zu haben. Allderdings will ich in der kommenden Sison meine Rezepte überarbeiten und wie bereits geschieben auch meine Teigköder einstrumpfen. Ziel ist es, dass der Köder so auch eine Nacht und länger im gewünschten Zustand bleibt. Ich bleibe einfach optimistisch und werde schauen was aus meinem Vorhaben wird.

So long,
Megacarp


----------



## Marc 24 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *



makki schrieb:


> So,
> Sollte man Natriumhydrogencarbonat oder Natriumbicarbonat nehmen, oder ist das egal, weil beide für Lebensmittel verwendet werden können?



Laut Wikipedia sollte man Natriumhydrogencarbonat nicht mit Natriumcarbonat verwechseln.
Ob sich das auch in der Wirkung für unsere Pop-Ups auswirkt, weiß ich nicht.
Ich werde eher Natriumhydrogencarbonat verwenden, wenn ich da rankomme. Denn Natron ist der "Trivialname" von Natriumhydrogencarbonat.


----------



## wobblerbob (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pop Up Boilies selber machen *

Du wirst schon die richtige Mischung finden. Der eine mag das, der andere das. Jeder findet seine Lieblingsmischung. Auf jeden Fall bist du auf den richtigen Weg ... FREEZERBAITS und nichts Künstliches

lg bob


----------

